# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Adobe Dreamweaver

## Tupac4ever

Pershendetje,

Me duhet te instaloj ne kompjuter Platformen Dreamweaver free per te ndertuar aplikime WEB ose ndonje tjeter qe te kete ne perberje gjuhet Php,HTML,Javascript.

Mundet te me ndihmoje ndokush?


Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## number

po cka don tash programin dreamweaver me e be download

----------


## Tupac4ever

Po pra Dreamweaver ose dhe ndonje tjeter po qe te suportoje Php Html Javascript css.

----------


## number

http://valjhun.fmf.uni-lj.si/~mihael/dreamweaver/ 
e ke edhe serialin

----------


## Tupac4ever

Shume faleminderit, e instalova,vertet ky eshte ai qe me ben pune.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------

